# Medicals and high BMI



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all

We are well on our way to getting our 176 visa for Adelaide. A close friend of mine has been following my journey and her and her hubby are seriously thinking of starting the process now before the changes in July. They are swollowing heavily wrt the amount of money it costs, so are trying to get all their ducks in a row before they finally start the process. She has been happy with everything but read something somewhere about obesity and not getting Visa's as a result. I have no advice for her, so was wondering if anyone had any ideas. Her and her hubby are both overweight. Probably in the region of around 30 - 40kg overweight each. They have no other issues. Both have normal sugar levels and normal cholesterol and are not on any medications. They are both early 40's. Of course she says she knows someone who knows someone else who had a visa declined due to high BMI and they had to lose 15kg before they would be allowed in (which I find a bit hard to believe because if a visa is denied it is denied). Anyway I told her I would ask on here and see if anyone has any clues?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

shonawilke said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are well on our way to getting our 176 visa for Adelaide. A close friend of mine has been following my journey and her and her hubby are seriously thinking of starting the process now before the changes in July. They are swollowing heavily wrt the amount of money it costs, so are trying to get all their ducks in a row before they finally start the process. She has been happy with everything but read something somewhere about obesity and not getting Visa's as a result. I have no advice for her, so was wondering if anyone had any ideas. Her and her hubby are both overweight. Probably in the region of around 30 - 40kg overweight each. They have no other issues. Both have normal sugar levels and normal cholesterol and are not on any medications. They are both early 40's. Of course she says she knows someone who knows someone else who had a visa declined due to high BMI and they had to lose 15kg before they would be allowed in (which I find a bit hard to believe because if a visa is denied it is denied). Anyway I told her I would ask on here and see if anyone has any clues?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I know for a fact NewZealand rejects people based on high BMI (anyone above BMI 32 i think) and being overweight in general, even for little petty things like cholesterol, they are v v strict and borderline insane (sorry NZ  ) about health requirements, maybe they mixed up the NZ rejections ? 

But Australia i never ever heard rejection for overweight, even diabetes i believe is accepted as long as you prove you are in control, in good shape and not neglecting yourself. Nonetheless i think its a good chance for them to lose weight, i mean they have a couple of months till things are processed so they can shed 10KGs or so


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

You wont be rejected for being overweight. You may run into issues if it is causing you any other health problems that they deem would cost Australia money but high bmi alone is not an issue. They'll decide if it is causing other problems by what you say, the blood and urine sample and examination. So if you are otherwise well dont worry about it.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

A BMI greater than 40 will result in the medical being graded B - and get referred for further checking, which may result in further medical test results being requested.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks all I will pass on the information. I'm not sure but I think their BMI's would be under 40 (probably around mid 30s). They are both on strict diets I think to at least lose a bit so if they get started now they should lose a good few kilos by the time their medicals are to be done.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if being about 2kg underweight will be a problem? I'm freaking out a little!!! I have no health conditions or illnesses!!!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

CXB said:


> Does anyone know if being about 2kg underweight will be a problem? I'm freaking out a little!!! I have no health conditions or illnesses!!!


Absolutely No problem.


----------

